# Peacocks and Red Zebras



## hawkeye (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a 65G tank with 2F and 1M Red zebra breeding adults, AND I also have 5 juvenile peacocks similar to Aulonocara stuartgranti "Chipoka Although they are just starting to color up with some definite red on the shoulder and a blue body with darker blue vertical bands

Will they live together if I build out the tank with rocks/caves at either end and a wall of plants to break up the sightline in the middle.

Any danger of cross breeding ??

thanks
Bob


----------

